# New to this section



## free2beme23 (Jul 31, 2007)

My daughter Kaylee passed away September 29, 2007 at 23 days old. She died of pneumonia believed to be caused by MRSA. Lately I have REALLY been missing her. I look forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry.
















The loss of my dd occurred in 2007 as well. Time passes and it still seems like yesterday sometimes. The grief isn't as raw but it is still there.


----------



## mamacita angelica (Oct 6, 2006)

Oh, honey, I am so so sorry.







s. Thinking about you and Kaylee today.


----------



## Tellera (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

I am so sorry.


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm so sorry..


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm glad you found us - this is a good group for support and understanding. It's nice to talk to others who have been in the same shoes. I know that personally I don't know many people IRL who have lost children.

My son has been gone for 8 months and I find that the more time passes and the farther away I get from him sometimes it feels worse rather than better. YK? Depends on my day I guess.


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

So very sorry your little Kaylee isn't with you, mama.

HUGS.


----------



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

welcome! glad you found us!! you will be amazed at the compassion here. I know I've become more compassionate too. Seems having lost a little one will do that to a person.

so glad you made it here!!

more hugs

Rebecca


----------



## Fireflyforever (May 28, 2008)

Welcome to the board. I hope you find love and support here. I know I have.

I am so very sorry for the loss of little Kaylee.


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

you will find good support here


----------



## free2beme23 (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome .


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of little Kaylee...


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

So sorry for your loss mama, Kaylee is a beautiful name.


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## ohmybaby (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss.

I'm new as well and already the support has been amazing.


----------



## rsummer (Oct 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cheshire* 
I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm glad you found us - this is a good group for support and understanding. It's nice to talk to others who have been in the same shoes. I know that personally I don't know many people IRL who have lost children.

My son has been gone for 8 months and I find that the more time passes and the farther away I get from him sometimes it feels worse rather than better. YK? Depends on my day I guess.

I could have written this post. I thought this was supposed to get easier with time... ummm no. And sooner or later everyone starts to expect you to be getting over it and... ummm no.

Sending you all my love and warm thoughts.


----------



## rsummer (Oct 27, 2006)

Not to be nosey, but would you be willing to share her story?


----------



## mollyb33 (Dec 29, 2008)

Kaylee

I'm so sorry, hon.


----------



## free2beme23 (Jul 31, 2007)

You can see her memorial page here. http://ourangelkaylee.memory-of.com/About.aspx She was born at home. For 23 days we were over the moon. Then, one morning I found she had quit breathing in her sleep.Two hours before she had ate & seemed fine.She still had a pulse,was pink & warm when I found her. She lived for another 2 1/2 hours but, passed away at the hospital. It still seems unreal. She was so alert & never seemed sick. Not a cough, fever , or anything on her skin. I wished I had woke up sooner. She never made a sound. At first they thought it might be SIDS or a heart defect. The autopsy showed it was pneumonia caused by MRSA. They said she probably wasn't sick for long. She probably inhaled it. I didn't even know that was possible. Anyone else feel like it's a horrible nightmare they replay in their head over & over ? I just want to wake up from it all. We have since had a beautiful rainbow baby who also got MRSA. Someone close to use is probably colonized. You can be colonized & not show symptoms . He spent 3 weeks in the NICU & is now a healthy 9 1/2 month old. It's a mixed bag of feelings. I'm so glad we know what happened so my son is fine. I'm sad nobody caught it with Kaylee.


----------



## mischievium (Feb 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *free2beme23* 
Anyone else feel like it's a horrible nightmare they replay in their head over & over ? I just want to wake up from it all. We have since had a beautiful rainbow baby who also got MRSA. Someone close to use is probably colonized. You can be colonized & not show symptoms.

I'm so sorry for the loss of your precious Kaylee. Sadly, MRSA is becoming much more prevalent in the community (i.e. outside hospitals) and a fair amount of people are colonized with it and don't know and, of course, like any other bug, it moves around and different people are colonized at different times.


----------



## mountainmummy (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apecaut* 
I'm so sorry.
















The loss of my dd occurred in 2007 as well. Time passes and it still seems like yesterday sometimes. The grief isn't as raw but it is still there.

I'm so sorry about your little Kaylee.
Another mom who lost a dd in 2007. No, the pain does not go away. It's always just at arms reach, always there in the corner of your mind. It's not as raw, as apecaut says, but man, it hurts like nothing else


----------



## mountainmummy (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cheshire* 
I find that the more time passes and the farther away I get from him sometimes it feels worse rather than better.

Cheshire, this is soooo true. As time passes, it heals and hurts, all at the same time. Takes us farther away from out babies, yet at times, I am grateful for the reprieve from the pain


----------

